# Streamlight TL-3



## Pydpiper (Mar 13, 2005)

Does this light throw? 200 lumens is a fair amount.
How about comparing the incandesent to the LED, big difference for throw?


----------



## bjn70 (Mar 13, 2005)

The xenon version is very good for thow. I haven't compared it with the LED version but it has a lot more throw than my Pelican M6 LED which is pretty good for throw itself.


----------



## davidra (Mar 13, 2005)

Take a look at Quickbeam's charts in the Reviews. There is no comparison between the LED, which is pretty good, and the incan, which is just about the farthest throwing stock light. Mine is barely outthrown by my Mag 2C 3X123 mod, but only because it's got a bigger smooth reflector. The TL-3 puts out more light for it's size than anything I've seen.


----------



## Emilion (Mar 13, 2005)

Althought the beam pattern does not look as good as SF's, you get what you paid for. The TL-3 throws quite well.


----------



## Wrangler (Mar 14, 2005)

The TL-3 throws pretty far but I doubt it`s 200 lumens.
Guess it comes closer to 100 than 200. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
BTW it`s the only incandescent I have left because of it`s great performance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Wolfgang


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 14, 2005)

How does it compare to a G2?


----------



## DimBeam (Mar 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Pydpiper said:*
How does it compare to a G2? 

[/ QUOTE ]

G2 has a wonderful beam but the TL3 is at least double in overall output. But it uses three 123's and is a battery sucker.


----------



## JohnK (Mar 14, 2005)

All the Lithium incandescents are battery suckers. That's why they are so blasted BRIGHT.

The SL TL-3 is pretty much the KING, low price, very nice body, and switch. Has a textured reflector, so NO artifacts are visible.

AND, you won't see a severely oval beam, such as you find in the much beloved more expensive lights.

Spare bulb IN the light.

Can you tell I like the TL-3 ? Have two, and will never part with them.


----------



## vontech (Mar 14, 2005)

Can you use rechargeable 123's in the TL-3? Or would they fry it?


----------



## AW (Mar 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnK said:*

Can you tell I like the TL-3 ? Have two, and will never part with them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## oklalawman (Mar 15, 2005)

I have one mounted on my m4 carbine. I love it. Alot of light taarget illumintaion out to over 100 yards. Great bargain. I have thought about modding it and using rechargables for a duty light. 200 lumens it aint happening. If a stinger hp is 150 it is less than that but not by much.


----------



## buba (Mar 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Pydpiper said:*
Does this light throw? 200 lumens is a fair amount.
How about comparing the incandesent to the LED, big difference for throw? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree that 200 lumens is questionable marketing. According to the flashlightreviews website the T3 has about the same throw and total output as the $25 PT surge which is rated by PT at about 110 lumens.


----------



## cslinger (Mar 15, 2005)

OklaLawman
[ QUOTE ]
I have one mounted on my m4 carbine.

[/ QUOTE ]

Is this a duty weapon? If so are you not worried about the lamp/bulb blowing under the recoil at an inopportune moment. I realize your "poodle shooter", and I say that with love /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, doesn't exactly have monster recoil but I would think it would still be enought to bounce that bulb and batteries around especially with a quick string of fire?

Have you done any shooting with the light mounted/on? 

Sorry to bug you I am just looking for options as far as an AR Light and was leaning towards LED due to the toughness of the bulb.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## oklalawman (Mar 16, 2005)

I have only had limited shooting with it. So far no problems. It has a great throw. I have a pelican m6 ready to go with mount in my bag just in case. I have had a pelican m6, slm3 and TacMIII all on my 12 gauges. They were mounted and fired extensively with no ill effects. The only time I have never seen bulb problems except with the early surefire forearm lights for shotguns. They were extrmely fragile and did not last. 
I have tried the pelican m6 led it is very good upclose but like most leds has no throw. They have some new 3 watt ones that may help. I doubt that it will ever throw like an incandescent in the near future. 

The tl3 has managed to bounce around my trunk for over 6 months in my patrol car with no problems. It has dispatched a couple of wild dogs with no problems. I have got to qualify with it coing up so that will be 60 to 80 rounds and will wait and see. Of course a mod may be coming...
maybe double the lumens


----------



## vhyper007 (Mar 16, 2005)

Oklahoma, 

you say, "Of course a mod may be coming...
maybe double the lumens.

OF what do you speak?

Regards,
Vhyper

BTW I have TL3(just got it so have no idea as to what punishment it will take). It is a damn fine light. Got mine for $50 at LA police gear.

Also, where is the cheapest place i can order a MAG 3D or can a plug be put in a 4D so as to effectively make it a 3D but gain the extra length and then use a PR 24 type side handle on it?


----------



## cland72 (May 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry to bump such an old thread, but I recently picked up a used TL-3 Xenon for $25 shipped on eBay and wanted to keep all the information on this light in one place. 

This is hands down the best bang for buck I've spent on a light. It has crazy good throw (rivals my old SF M6), it is inexpensive, seems like quality is good, and it runs on 2x17500 lithium ion rechargeables. Not to mention replacement bulbs are only $8.

Looking forward to using it on a trip to the lake this weekend!


----------



## fivemega (May 30, 2014)

*You can even improve TL-3 incan by boring tube for 2 protected AW's 18500 and replace bulb with 1499 or even 1794
I am using 2x18650 custom tube with stock head. An hour of warm and free 1000 lumens in low cost host.*


----------



## Conte (May 30, 2014)

Bare in mind, that police and military used incans for decades before LED's came out. 
It was probably designed with this application in mind. 



cslinger said:


> OklaLawman
> [ QUOTE ]
> I have one mounted on my m4 carbine.
> 
> ...


----------



## prof student (Oct 23, 2014)

fivemega said:


> *You can even improve TL-3 incan by boring tube for 2 protected AW's 18500 and replace bulb with 1499 or even 1794
> I am using 2x18650 custom tube with stock head. An hour of warm and free 1000 lumens in low cost host.*



1) How hot does it get? Is it like the ProTac HL 3 that gets too hot to handle after a few minutes? 
2) where you do get bulbs like those? 
3) Any mods you can do on the little sister TL-2?


----------



## fivemega (Oct 23, 2014)

*1) -Depending which bulb you use, body will get warm but not hot after few minutes.
Remember, LEDs get hot and that heat doesn't go anywhere unless you direct it with proper heat sink but incandescent bulb projects most of the heat along with photons.
2) You can type < CUSTOM BULBS > at top / left box of this page, next to Google search.
3) You can also find out little sister of TL-2 by typing < 2x18350 & 2x18500 FM1794 >*


----------

